# Catch me if you can.



## JBonez (Apr 16, 2009)

So i just read a reply to a post on this forum talking about embarrassing this persons parents do to the fact that they were potentially going to be "in the dark" about a grow in their own home. Well that aside, i have something to say.

If you were caught would you be embarrassed? Should you be? 

I often ponder at the terrible thought of having my home raided. Cops throwing my stuff around, harassing me and my wife. Ripping my beautiful home apart to find the most dangerous substance known to man.

Now, this kind of thinking will do more harm than good, trust me. But you gotta have a plan, because we all know stuff happens.

Now for the reason i started this thread.

Why would i be embarrassed if i was to be taken into custody for growing pot. If anything, i would be pretty humored at the seriousness of the cops when they are treating a law abiding citizen who contributes more than their measly paychecks to the economy.

Seriously guys, i know its against the law, but the law is unjust and therefor does not exist in my world. Even in jail, i would have to remain vigilant in my views.

Im just frustrated that all these damn good people are rotting in jail for something less dangerous than Tylenol. (Acetaminophen, the main ingredient is a pure toxin that destroys your liver)

How would i handle getting raided?

Easy. Hold my head up high, thank god i have a good lawyer and defend the benefits of marijuana with my last breath, this is the only illegal activity i am involved with, and you know what? i dont care, you cant put a price on happiness, trust me.


----------



## King Bud (Apr 16, 2009)

> Should you be?



Probably not, but it's hard to ignore the shame/disappointment of family/friends.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 16, 2009)

it would in no way be embarrased if it happened to me. i've been busted for alot worse. i don't hide who i am around me family or friends. they all know im a stoner. i would be pissed that i got busted but once your got your got. 

i think the same way jbonez. i don't break laws (anymore) beside the whole mj thing. i don't agree with the laws and even if i were arrested for mj i would stand my ground because the laws are wrong in my eyes.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 16, 2009)

i wasnt and never would be ashamed ,,,,the people who matter to me know who i am ,,thats all that matters imo eace:


----------



## astrobud (Apr 16, 2009)

well said friends, spot on


----------



## JBonez (Apr 16, 2009)

well said guys.

Im not sure that their isnt anyone in my family who doesnt know. My wife even broke down and told her mom, that way its in the open. That didnt go the way i planned, but i received no criticism that wasnt constructive.

Man, screw growing in hiding, i hurts me so much to know how harmless and beneficial this plant is.

I smoke mainly for the pleasure of the feeling, like everyone else, but that feeling comes in moderation and i treat it like a sleep aid and anti depressant. Alcohol is something i dont really care for, but have abused out of availability. You guys can relate.


Listen to this, true story.

Right before i got out of the navy, a fellow sailor, whom i spoke with frequently, fished of the side of the boat with, and generally had some good convo's with was getting out of the navy. He did his 5 years and it was time to either get out or stay in as per contract.

Well, check this out, (im so mad thinking about it)

Before you get out of the military, you either cash in your leave days, or take whats called terminal leave. If you had 20 days of leave on the books, but you are getting out in a month, then you would use the remaining leave with the last corresponding days.

Well, this buddy of mine was free and clear, on terminal leave preparing for the big move back to Arkansas.

While on terminal leave, he had to come to the ship to pick up his remaining paperwork and seperation stuff.

Well, guess what. On this particular day that he showed up to gather his final belongings, he was told his name had been selected for a urinalysis. Which was true, his name was picked (military uses a lottery type deal to pick people for drug tests, usually every other day this happens)

Well, needless to say, he objected to the urinalysis due in part to the fact that he was in a rush AND on terminal leave.

Now, since he is still considered "active duty", it was impossible for him to deny the urinalysis as this is a lawful order.

He failed. For marijuana. He was so excited about moving on with his life, and took up smoking pot immediately, as this freedom is not available to the military without a dishonorable discharge.

5 years he gave to this country, and for all the sailors on this site, you know what 5 years on a ship feels like. How did this country repay him? With a dishonorable discharge. Just so you know, you cant work at Mcdonalds, burger king Or any company that holds a contract with the US government with a dishonorable discharge.

He lost his top salary job he had lined up, 100k plus a year job that due in part to the military's great schools set him up for success.

He lost everything and those of you who know how big of a pain in the butt it is when you have to tell your potential employer that you were discharged from the military with an other than honorable discharge.

Sorry guys, but ive lost so much faith in this nation, ive got tears in my eyes right now, so many people i care about have been affected by this nazi approach to marijuana.

sorry for the book, his story needed to be told.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 16, 2009)

Reddy Kilowatt said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be embarrassed but worried about how it will cost me financially.
> Foreclosure after the arrest would be embarrassing for me.



Yeah, thats the only thing i would worry about is how to provide for my family when im in jail awaiting bond, and the trial.

My heart goes out to you good people, who put it all on the line because you dare to defy an unjust law in the name of happiness.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 16, 2009)

My first couple times busted like 50 years ago was highly embarrassing for me. Not just the part of calling my parents to come pick me up from the station. But I was from a small town, so charges or tickets given were published in the local paper.

But it turned out pretty well in the end. People I barely knew were like, "Oh man, I saw your name in the paper. Thats awesome, didnt know you did that." Actually made alot of new friends from it. 

And JBonez, awful story. I know a few people like that. Stuff like that is what has me so confused on this "war" going on between the Cartels Mexico and America.
Its like a 3 way thing where Im not really cheering anyone but Mexico and their legalizing consideration at the moment.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 16, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> My first couple times busted like 50 years ago was highly embarrassing for me. Not just the part of calling my parents to come pick me up from the station. But I was from a small town, so charges or tickets given were published in the local paper.
> 
> But it turned out pretty well in the end. People I barely knew were like, "Oh man, I saw your name in the paper. Thats awesome, didnt know you did that." Actually made alot of new friends from it.
> 
> ...



wow, so your over 50? Anywho, yeah, sucks man, and im right there with ya on the mexico biz.

Such a great country, and we still havent figured out the whole marijuana thing, shame.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 16, 2009)

Time is time, and somebody is doing it.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 16, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Time is time, and somebody is doing it.



Yeah, my brother is in prison because he smoked and failed his piss test, someones doing it all right, and im red hot mad about it.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 16, 2009)

It's just a machine at work, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 17, 2009)

That is a truely sad story Jbonez.
There are hundreds of stories ive heard like that, all good
hearted, hard working people sent to a prison for a plant.
I truely hate living my life with such narrow minded people around.

I wish closed minds were accompanied by closed mouths.

stand up for what you believe in.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 17, 2009)

THe american justice system is a unjust system. That always makes it easier for the rich while the poor pay for the rich's way of life. Marijuana is illegal because the big chem., oil.and Rx companies and the gov't make more money. It is a shame that using a plant that grows like food, only needs to be dried out to be use to relieve pains and suffering You can not use, yet walk into any store and buy half a dozen pills that will destroy your liver and stomach lining.:rant:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 17, 2009)

I take it you have all seen Terminator? We built the machine, and the machine takes over. There is no stopping it!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 17, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> the poor pay for the rich's way of life.


good point.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

You know, this topic gets me so damn irate i could punch a baby.

Im so glad i have you guys, at least we have each other, knowing the truth amongst ourselves, knowing we are enlightened and not living in ignorance.

Im really fighting the urge to become a full fledged activist. I dont want to jeopardize my wife any longer and it kills me that i am already, i love her so much and i dont think i could live without her. Ive donated enough money that i dont really feel monetary contributions to Norml are the way to go anymore, I think we as a marijuana community, nationwide should pick a day and agree to donate one dollar to the government. Apparently they need the money more than we do, and we could tell them its from all the potheads out there, a taste of what legalization would do, go buy a beer you fricken hypocrites.



			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I take it you have all seen Terminator? We built the machine, and the machine takes over. There is no stopping it!


Dang buddy, i love your perspective, really provokes thought, too bad your a lowlife pothead.

Welcome my son, welcome... to.. the machine. 

god i love floyd


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 17, 2009)

I just like to get high. Eventually the machine will run out of batteries or break. They always do, I mean come on it was built in america???


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 17, 2009)

Dont have to be a full fledged activist JBonez.  But a voice unheard is a voice that doesnt matter. Im gonna check out whats happening at the national mall on 4/20 for instance. 
Many things you can do that wont jeopardize your wife or anyone else around you like writing a simple letter.

All machines wear and break when stress is applied.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I just like to get high. Eventually the machine will run out of batteries or break. They always do, I mean come on it was built in america???



me too, but i really like smoking because ive always had trouble sleeping. And it really does help me go to bed peaceful and happy, plus im out after i hit the bed.

History proves your point Buddy, all great nations rise and fall. Our country is so young, and think of the dynasties that dominated for periods of time way longer than us.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Dont have to be a full fledged activist JBonez.  But a voice unheard is a voice that doesnt matter. Im gonna check out whats happening at the national mall on 4/20 for instance.
> Many things you can do that wont jeopardize your wife or anyone else around you like writing a simple letter.
> 
> All machines wear and break when stress is applied.



I know, but im putting her at risk by growing. We are in it together and it kills me to think of hurting her.

The activist business would be great, at any level. And believe me, im doing what i can with what i have. But in my state, conservative doesnt even come close, ya know, my boss, hes a great man, But he actually believes that pot makes you insane and makes you want to jump off a bridge, hes old fashion and i try to come with facts, but he wont budge. Thats what we are up against man, ignorance, instilled at a time when propaganda created by our "Great Leaders" was prominant. Its like telling someone that god doesnt exist when their whole life has been about the church.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 17, 2009)

aye, like I said I just like to get high. I do not think I have ever hurt anyone who didn't have it coming to them. Sometimes it helps me sleep, ease a headache, or pound down 6 Big Mac's like yesterday.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 17, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> You know, this topic gets me so damn irate i could punch a baby.
> 
> Im so glad i have you guys, at least we have each other, knowing the truth amongst ourselves, knowing we are enlightened and not living in ignorance.
> 
> Im really fighting the urge to become a full fledged activist. I dont want to jeopardize my wife any longer and it kills me that i am already, i love her so much and i dont think i could live without her. Ive donated enough money that i dont really feel monetary contributions to Norml are the way to go anymore, I think we as a marijuana community, nationwide should pick a day and agree to donate one dollar to the government. Apparently they need the money more than we do, and we could tell them its from all the potheads out there, a taste of what legalization would do, go buy a beer you fricken hypocrites.


I fought the urge for as long as possible ..but eventually got drowned in the world around me after our bloody boat got blown up (the rainbow warrior)..bro that was it for me i started pumping the cash there after! to GREENPEACE anti nukes man..save the whales..not to mention the great barrier reef here in aussie ..!which will be gone 30yrs from today but you know cuz it does give me peace of mind knowing i put fuel in the boats that are tryin to do the (right thing) in this mad world it is/has become can't ...fight the feelings of knowing what is here today will be gone tomorrow. As for mj well thats legal in the nations capitol where the so called (runners of the country) live...coincedence ? LOL follow your heart !


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 17, 2009)

Good thing about the old fashioned thinking people. They will all be out of office sometime. And when these new generations start filling seats. It should be a different story.

What once was strictly taboo, is now mainstream. Back in my day, you wouldnt dare talk about it openly, wear the tshirts or anything else. They would burn you at the stake. Shun you, be afraid to be seen around you cause your "rep" might rub off. Now we got presidents that arnt afraid to admit they tried, or anyone else.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Good thing about the old fashioned thinking people. They will all be out of office sometime. And when these new generations start filling seats. It should be a different story.
> 
> What once was strictly taboo, is now mainstream. Back in my day, you wouldnt dare talk about it openly, wear the tshirts or anything else. They would burn you at the stake. Shun you, be afraid to be seen around you cause your "rep" might rub off. Now we got presidents that arnt afraid to admit they tried, or anyone else.



Ah, wisdom, i wish i could by it at the gas station, and man, you are sooo right.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 17, 2009)

did you all know its agenst the law to spit on a sidewalk? or in the state of Texas its agenst the law to carry a pair of wire cutters in your back pocket?
just 2 of the many laws still on the books that are absurd and out of date.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 17, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Welcome my son, welcome... to.. the machine.
> 
> god i love floyd


 
What did you dream?  It's all right, we told you what to dream.

......and what to say, do, how to live, etc.
I love Floyd too.

Love Dylan too- the times they are a-changing.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 17, 2009)

that was well said bonez..
  i cant agree wit u more.  not the bein a sailor part  but same concept with many many aspects of life such as colege career. etc etc  i too grew up in a small town like Spear chucker said.  i got busted when i was akid too and oh my .  it was like talk the town for ever. and i was 14 got caught wit a roach in school. i smoked like a joint a week bak then when ever my buddy would snag one out his folks' stash. and i'll be damned if i wasnt deemed lsome major druggie dope dealin thug then. lol.   stil to this day  some remeber me as  a lowlife pothead(sarcasm) i say to hell wit em.  the funny thn is that as i got older i lerned more an more every day that people i knew my whole life an never woulda thought, smoked pot as well. they just in closet wit it. only difference between me an them was i got caught an tey diddnt.  and they hypocritical an was part the gossip of my situatin bak then too.
  where i live i think society is stuck in a dam time warp. like say 20 year behind the rest the world.  i still meet people roud here all the time who have never ever tried or even seen real MJ in they lives. lol
  feel like i live in  mayberry lol. 
  this is why i think MJ is kept illegal yet.. JMO    http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40547&highlight=pharmaceuticals


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

agreed zip, funny how people can be so in the dark.



			
				BBFan said:
			
		

> What did you dream?  It's all right, we told you what to dream.
> 
> ......and what to say, do, how to live, etc.
> I love Floyd too.
> ...


Wow, thats my fav bob dylan song!

And yeah, im a floyd freak. Got a lot of memorabilia!

Do we know each other? there is only one person who could have guessed that accurately and thats my best friend back home!


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2009)

It's pretty easy to proclaim a "holier than thou" attitude, until you're sitting in that hotseat. 
  I've been there, done that, and have the T-shirt.
  15+ years later, some locals still refer to me as "the local dope grower"...  Embarrassing?..  as a long respected and productive  member of the community, somewhat, but not nearly so much for me, as for my parents and family.  
Property that is now in a third generations hands, was in serious jeopardy. My aged parents nearlly lost their home of more than 50 years. 
  It cost me over $10,000 and a short stint of county time. Monies that could have been used to provide basic needs for my family. 
  My kids were teens at the time. Immediately, the school attached a 'stigma'. 
  The wife was UA'd at her job. (first in 15 years there)
  I can and will take responsibility for "my" actions. But if you think for a second that it isn't going to have far reaching effects, and reflect negatively on family and friends, you're mistaken.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 17, 2009)

but thats wat the sad part of society is IMO
  but u are right it does suck bein in thehot seat hick. and depending on where u live too it may have devastating effects long after on u an ur family etc or it may not. so much of society is uneducated and or misinformed of all that revolves around MJ i think.
  i think the bigest thing is some people dont know how to or are afraid to speak for themselves. so they follow others opinions/beliefs in fear of being singled out in society.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> but thats wat the sad part of society is IMO
> but u are right it does suck bein in thehot seat hick. and depending on where u live too it may have devastating effects long after on u an ur family etc or it may not. so much of society is uneducated and or misinformed of all that revolves around MJ i think.
> i think the bigest thing is some people dont know how to or are afraid to speak for themselves. so they follow others opinions/beliefs in fear of being singled out in society.


 
welcome to suburbia.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 17, 2009)

I didn'ty read most of the postings cause I'm pretty high, but thnot too long ago a bust would have ruined my life. Now however, I am open with my family about the benefits of marajuana, I am a heathly and logical person who contributes alot to society and my neighborhood. I now believe that if I were busted, it would be an eye opening experienceabout the laws injustice to many of my family and friends. I don't tell them I grow, but am very outspoken otherwise. 

Think the biggest thing I need to do now get a good lawyer fund saved up just in case... CAn't say I'd like to be a martyr or anything though, thats for sure, keep the grow beyond hudh hush...


----------



## BBFan (Apr 17, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> It's pretty easy to proclaim a "holier than thou" attitude, until you're sitting in that hotseat.
> I've been there, done that, and have the T-shirt.
> 15+ years later, some locals still refer to me as "the local dope grower"... Embarrassing?.. as a long respected and productive member of the community, somewhat, but not nearly so much for me, as for my parents and family.
> Property that is now in a third generations hands, was in serious jeopardy. My aged parents nearlly lost their home of more than 50 years.
> ...


 
So true- alot of hyperbole here about speaking out- but when you're sitting in that seat your perspective changes-
like before the parole board- still gonna say you're an avid smoker- or that you're rehabilitated?  History is full of unknown martyrs (can't name any off-hand- oh yeah, they're unknown).
Activist or zealot?  Big difference.  Gotta work the system.  My favorite quote is by Margaret Mead- "Never doubt that a small group of committed people can change the world.  Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has."

Like Hick said though- your actions affect so much more than yourself.  Think "It's a Wonderful Life" and you'll get it.

Hick- your family stand by you through all that?


----------



## BBFan (Apr 17, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> agreed zip, funny how people can be so in the dark.
> 
> 
> Wow, thats my fav bob dylan song!
> ...


 
Hey JBonez- who knows if we know each other?  I do know I'm not back home though- left a long time ago and never looked back.  One chance I had to see Floyd and I blew it off- back during the Animals tour- boy I kick myself in the butt for that- I got stoned and I missed it!


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2009)

> Hick- your family stand by you through all that?


of course they did, we're "family".. :confused2: 
...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 17, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> that was well said bonez..
> i cant agree wit u more.  not the bein a sailor part  but same concept with many many aspects of life such as colege career. etc etc  i too grew up in a small town like Spear chucker said.  i got busted when i was akid too and oh my .  it was like talk the town for ever. and i was 14 got caught wit a roach in school. i smoked like a joint a week bak then when ever my buddy would snag one out his folks' stash. and i'll be damned if i wasnt deemed lsome major druggie dope dealin thug then. lol.   stil to this day  some remeber me as  a lowlife pothead(sarcasm) i say to hell wit em.  the funny thn is that as i got older i lerned more an more every day that people i knew my whole life an never woulda thought, smoked pot as well. they just in closet wit it. only difference between me an them was i got caught an tey diddnt.  and they hypocritical an was part the gossip of my situatin bak then too.
> where i live i think society is stuck in a dam time warp. like say 20 year behind the rest the world.  i still meet people roud here all the time who have never ever tried or even seen real MJ in they lives. lol
> feel like i live in  mayberry lol.
> this is why i think MJ is kept illegal yet.. JMO    http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40547&highlight=pharmaceuticals



I love that.  Really makes you feel not alone. My first time popped when young, and it stuck in the paper. I can still remember to this day going a couple towns over to hit some stores, Stopping at a McDonalds. I came out, got in my car, this car load of 3 girls pulled up. I had seen one of them before, never spoke, didnt know her name or anything, and shes yelling to me waving. "Hey! Hey!" Then tells her friends, "Thats that drug dealer guy!" I jumped out furious sayin I never sold anything in my life. Which is true. Me and her became burnin buddies for years and years after. But that has always stuck with me. Cause that was 30 some miles away and that was the rep I had in a place I didnt even really go lol.

Friend got busted in school with a very little bit. For doing that, there was nobody that wanted to be around him. Letters were sent to parents about it. And kids were afraid their parents would find out they were with him or something. It was awful, he was instantly dubbed the county "Thug". Though he was the nicest, do anything for anyone guy youd ever meet. Still is, and we still close after all these years.
But talked to my kids now about that topic, they said when in HS that a good 90% had tried, and a good 50-60% use whenever they can get their hands on it. And a friend who has a kid in the next school over says their kid said a good 75% will do it or use at their school. They all say that its simply, "nothing else to do around here."  

 So for me, the future is looking very bright. Might take 10 years. But thats ok, think I still got a good 20 years left in me. So Ill see something happen.


----------



## cubby (Apr 17, 2009)

In my oppinion " I'm not violating the law but rather the law violates me" . As a personal rights issue, anything I put in ,or do to , my body, is my business and no one elses. The government has stripped us all of our autonomy on the grounds of comunity standards. And because they don't agree with the standards of our comunity they lable us criminals. 
They use threats of exposure, public ostrisization, and asset forfieture as a means to achieve compliance. If you say "I'm willing to stand my ground and fight in an open forum" they turn around and go after your family. Their goal is not to convert you to their way, or to correct what they see as unlawfull activity, but rather to use their power to publicly degrade and embarass you. "You" are not the target, but rather serve to be an example to others who may dare to oppose the powers that be. Essentialy the government is saying if you fail to fall in line we'll take your money, your home, and your freedom. If that don't break your will to live free they will go after your family and hold them up to public riddicule and scorn.
History has shown that we can't beat them toe-to-toe. When the American patriots first fought for freedom they didn't march into battle formations against the British (No offence to our friends in the UK ). The lobster backs  were well trained and well dissaplined, but when the colonists started picking them off one by one from the cover of the woodline they ran like rabbits. When we stand up as a lone activist you do nothing more than give them an easily vulnerable target. As a group we attract attention and provoke discussion. Obama recently dismissed our concerns with a laugh and an attempt to avoid the subject but that only led to more people asking why the subject is so far outside the realm of considderation. Obama's people refused to discuss the subject or even the reason for the dismissal, but they were clearly put in an uncomfortable position because they want to play progressives off against conservitives, when they clearly respect niether.
It's my oppinion that the "woodline" in our war is the press and the open forum of news confrences, public discussions, and political rallies. Any time we see a public figure in a question and answer setting we must ask the questions, respectfully, and demand an answer, don't allow them to say things like " It shows something about the online audience", this is a cop out because they don't have the courage of conviction. We must demand a yes or no answer. If the answer is no, then the follow up is "why"? Only through the constant peppering of questions will we turn the tide. When politicians tell us one thing then stab us in the back we must work twice as hard to remove them from office than we did to put them in. I would rather support someone who honestly disagrees with me than someone who says the right things only to be proven a back stabbing judas. It reminds me of a saying " Come to me hot or cold but if you be lukewarm I'll spit you out".


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 17, 2009)

good thread.. I'm right there with ya man, one day people will look back on this the same way they look back on the prohibition of booze...just not soon enough to suit me


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

i hear ya turkey, i fear i will grow old before i can celebrate the legalization of cannabis.

Yo hick, i wasnt clear if you were referring to me when you said "holier than thou" attitude. I can assure you that this is not who i am.

And hick, you said it best, its all great until it happens, then what.

Sorry,but i wont be the one to back down from my beliefs in the face of authority, rather, i would explain my beliefs in a calm manner, they can do what they want with me but it wont change how i feel.


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2009)

> Yo hick, i wasnt clear if you were referring to me when you said "holier than thou" attitude.


  no bonez.. it wasn't directed at anyone in particular... or maybe at everyone ..:rofl:..
  but until you have sat at that table, looking at the full consequences, weighing the needs of all, and what is best for all involved. You have no idea what you will do, or how you will react.   
the "just-us" system is a dirty, nasty, corrupt, crooked parasite, that has learned how to feed itself. People like us are but a snack...


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 17, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> the "just-us" system is a dirty, nasty, corrupt, crooked parasite, that has learned how to feed itself. People like us are but a snack...



Well said man!
So sad, but true... :48:


----------

